# Whats The Difference Between Andis AGC super 2 speed and Ultraedge?



## seanbreaux (Oct 12, 2008)

Hi,

I am looking to buy a some clippers for my Shih Tzu and my cat. I heard on this forum that the Andis AGC Super 2-speed clippers are the best ones to buy. I wanted to know what the difference between the Andis AGC Super 2-speed clippers and the Andis AGC Super 2-speed Ultraedge clippers is? Is it anything significant? Do either of these seem like the right ones to buy for my pets?

Thanks


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

The only real differences in them is body style, and price. Either would do your grooming easily. I would go with the cheaper AG2 super 2 speeds. They are cheaper and I find the square body easier to grasp. THe Ultra Edge are a special edition body style they came out with to try to get some more sales..lol


----------

